# Accesso remoto e Fastweb

## Pancu

Ragazzi, vi pongo un problema.

Ho in azienda un PC con Windows Vista, sui cui è presente FastWeb.

Vorrei collegarmi via Accesso remoto tramite Gnome, sulla mia Gentoo di casa.(Alice ADSL)

Come faccio a potermi collegare, dato che usando vnc e i normali programmi per accesso remoto non riesco accedere??

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Peach

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, vi pongo un problema.
> 
> Ho in azienda un PC con Windows Vista, sui cui è presente FastWeb.
> 
> Vorrei collegarmi via Accesso remoto tramite Gnome, sulla mia Gentoo di casa.(Alice ADSL)
> ...

 

non ho capito una ceppa.

spiega meglio!

a lavoro hai sVista e connessione fastweb

a casa hai ADSL con ip pubblico con gentoo

vuoi collegarti da lavoro a casa E il contrario?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Dovresti perlomeno sapere l'ip che ti assegna telecom, e non e; una cosa banale perche' ad ogni disconnessione o caduta di lina te ne viene assegnato uno differente.

----------

## Pancu

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Ragazzi, vi pongo un problema.
> 
> Ho in azienda un PC con Windows Vista, sui cui è presente FastWeb.
> 
> Vorrei collegarmi via Accesso remoto tramite Gnome, sulla mia Gentoo di casa.(Alice ADSL)
> ...

 

Si scusami, ho scritto in fretta e male.

Cmq, riassumendo, vorrei collegarmi da casa (ALICE ADSL) al lavoro (FASTWEB).

A casa ho Gentoo mentre al lavoro Winzoz Vista.

Ho in entrambe ip dinamico.

----------

## federico

Sapute queste cose, se configurati giusti, vnc e compagni belli funzionano tutti.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

beh se in azienda hai un firewall devi aprire le porte e redirigere il traffico sul computer a cui vuoi poter accedere (nel caso di ip dinamico pero' non so come tu possa fare!)

----------

## Pancu

Vuoi dire che la porta 5900 dove funziona RealVnc in ingresso su fastweb è aperta??

----------

## federico

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Vuoi dire che la porta 5900 dove funziona RealVnc in ingresso su fastweb è aperta??

 

*Nessuna* porta in ingresso su fastweb e' aperta.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Vuoi dire che la porta 5900 dove funziona RealVnc in ingresso su fastweb è aperta?? 
> 
> *Nessuna* porta in ingresso su fastweb e' aperta.

 

che é quello che sapevo anche io, ma:

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Cmq, riassumendo, vorrei collegarmi da casa (ALICE ADSL) al lavoro (FASTWEB).

 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sapute queste cose, se configurati giusti, vnc e compagni belli funzionano tutti.

 

federico, mi sono perso qualcosa? Cosa intendi con configurati giusti?

----------

## earcar

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Dovresti perlomeno sapere l'ip che ti assegna telecom, e non e; una cosa banale perche' ad ogni disconnessione o caduta di lina te ne viene assegnato uno differente.

 

No problem:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ddclient

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dynamic_DNS

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   Sapute queste cose, se configurati giusti, vnc e compagni belli funzionano tutti. 
> 
> federico, mi sono perso qualcosa? Cosa intendi con configurati giusti?

 

Configurati giusti intendo dire che il sistema deve avere delle speranze di funzionamento, vito che lo stesso autore di questo post in un altro post alla fine aveva il firewall messo su sbagliato. Nel dubbio...

----------

## codadilupo

mi son perso qualcosa io, o in soldoni si chiede di chiamaree da un IP pubblico (alice) un IP privato (fastweb) ? E da quando è possibile farlo sic et simpliciter ?

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mi son perso qualcosa io, o in soldoni si chiede di chiamaree da un IP pubblico (alice) un IP privato (fastweb) ? E da quando è possibile farlo sic et simpliciter ?
> 
> Coda

 

Coda, credo di capire che e' al contrario che deve funzionare!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Cmq, riassumendo, vorrei collegarmi da casa (ALICE ADSL) al lavoro (FASTWEB)

 

a me pare di no  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Vuoi dire che la porta 5900 dove funziona RealVnc in ingresso su fastweb è aperta??

 

No devi aprirtela te e, se non hai accesso al firewall la vedo un po complicata....

anche perche' dovresti fare in modo di avere sempre lo stesso ip al lavoro, alcuni router permettono di impostare delle regole anche su dhcp, altri no.. quindi dipende molto dall'hardware su cui stai lavorando!

----------

## crisandbea

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Vuoi dire che la porta 5900 dove funziona RealVnc in ingresso su fastweb è aperta?? 
> 
> No devi aprirtela te e, se non hai accesso al firewall la vedo un po complicata....
> 
> anche perche' dovresti fare in modo di avere sempre lo stesso ip al lavoro, alcuni router permettono di impostare delle regole anche su dhcp, altri no.. quindi dipende molto dall'hardware su cui stai lavorando!

 

da quel che ne sò io, fastweb a meno di non averlo a pagamento non fornisce ip-pubblici il chè vuol dire, che è impossibile effettuare operazioni da remoto verso rete fastweb, a meno di non avere la possibilità di lavorare sul router.

ciauz

----------

## grentis

usando strumenti tipo hamachi doverbbe funzionare...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tramite servizi come dyndns associa all'adsl un dominio pubblico. Dopo, aperta la porta 5900 sul firewall crea con putty un tunnel "right" (destro) in ssh. Così facendo fai sì che sulla porta 5900 del sul PC gentoo sia in ascolto il tunnel che ti redirige in traffico sulla 5900 di sVista.

dovrebbe funzionare, credo   :Razz:  .

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

uhmm e la questione ip dinamico come la risolvi ?

----------

## federico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> uhmm e la questione ip dinamico come la risolvi ?

 

Con la proposta di deadhead il sistema e' funzionante (anche se io metterei vpn a tutto spiano), l'ip dinamico va affrontato con un servizio tipo dynamic dns.

Bella!

Fede

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, riassumendo, vorrei collegarmi da casa (ALICE ADSL) al lavoro (FASTWEB).
> 
> A casa ho Gentoo mentre al lavoro Winzoz Vista.
> ...

 

l'ip dinamico sotto fastweb....

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   
> 
> Cmq, riassumendo, vorrei collegarmi da casa (ALICE ADSL) al lavoro (FASTWEB).
> 
> A casa ho Gentoo mentre al lavoro Winzoz Vista.
> ...

 

è una mia impressione o sei ossessionato da questo ip dinamico ?

Non è assolutamente un problema insuperabile, anzi ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> l'ip dinamico sotto fastweb....

 ma a te che interessa? se tanto la connessione la crei dal pc in ufficio è lui che tiene su il tunnel per cui l'importante è che da vista arrivi all'ip pubblico.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

No semplicemente non ho capito come puoi fowardare una porta di un firewall a un ip dinamico... tutto qui

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> No semplicemente non ho capito come puoi fowardare una porta di un firewall a un ip dinamico... tutto qui

 

il fatto che l'ip sia dinamico non è assolutamente un problema, basta usare uno dei tantissimi servizi di dns dinamico e sul firewall la porta la forwardi normalmente.

Continuo a non comprendere le tue perplessità ...

----------

## federico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> No semplicemente non ho capito come puoi fowardare una porta di un firewall a un ip dinamico... tutto qui

 

Su per giu' qualcosa andra' anche riavviato se cambi l'ip (a livello di servizi, a seconda di quello che fai), ma tendiamo ad assumere che l'ip di fastweb cambia molto raramente e te lo puoi assegnare statico se vuoi all'interno della lan. Io sono anni che ho lo stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   No semplicemente non ho capito come puoi fowardare una porta di un firewall a un ip dinamico... tutto qui 
> 
> Su per giu' qualcosa andra' anche riavviato se cambi l'ip (a livello di servizi, a seconda di quello che fai), ma tendiamo ad assumere che l'ip di fastweb cambia molto raramente e te lo puoi assegnare statico se vuoi all'interno della lan. Io sono anni che ho lo stesso 

 

Ecco questo non lo sapevo, pensavo non fosse possibile essere sicuri di mantenere lo stesso ip dentro fastweb.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> il fatto che l'ip sia dinamico non è assolutamente un problema, basta usare uno dei tantissimi servizi di dns dinamico e sul firewall la porta la forwardi normalmente.
> 
> Continuo a non comprendere le tue perplessità ...

 

La mia perplessita' sta nell'ignorare come funzioni fastweb (si ha accesso al firewall/router per aprire le porte ?) e nel fatto che non saprei come risolvere questo problema :

IP_DINAMICO_fastweb-> |Firewall| -> internet <-IP_DINAMICO_alice

Scusate la perseveranza ma non mi tornano i conti; se qualcuno potesse gentilmente spiegarmi ne sarei felice!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Provero' a spiegarti come funziona  :Smile: 

Fastweb immagina come una lan dove il tuo pc di casa e' un client. Non hai accesso alla configurazione del router e nessuna porta sul router e' aperta verso il tuo pc in entrata. Gli indirizzi ip li ottieni via dhcp e ti vengono assegnati ad esempio nella forma 1.26.128.x, 10.12.3.x e via discorrendo.

Il risultato e' che hai un client che per un uso normale di internet e' okey, mentre per un uso professionale fa un po' schifo.

Non mi addentro in spiegazioni su come aggirare tutto questo perche' non e' inerente al nostro problema ora.

Alice invece ha un funzionamento classico di una linea adsl.

Se vuoi collegare le due cose dovresti installare sul computer che e' attaccato con alice un servizio di dns dinamico, che ti da la possiblita' di collegare ad un nome come che ne so, federico.dinamico.it il tuo indirizzo ip che varia di volta in volta. Sul pc alice installi un demone che si occupa della cosa e da qualsiasi macchina, contattando l'hostname federico.dinamico.it ti rispondera' sempre il pc alice in questione.

Sul pc alice installi il programma che chiameremo "server" che ti interessa, e sul pc fastweb installi il programma che chiameremo "client". Nella maggior parte delle connessioni client server il client puo' essere molto firewallato senza comportare nessun problema (perche' e' il pc che effettua le richieste) e l'ip del client puo' essere dinamico se non ci sono particolari access list sulla parte "server".

-->commentino tecnico<---

Colgo l'occasione per ricordare che per tutti quelle configurazioni dove viene implementata una vpn con forwarding di porte ad esempio, e' necessario che tutto il traffico venga esplicitamente direzionato all'interno della vpn, perche' se lavorate in ipspoofing non funziona niente

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ok fin qui tutto bene, ma il problema che non riesco a capire e' : visto che lui vuole connettersi da casa (alice) verso il lavoro (fastweb) e non il contrario come hai scritto nel tuo esempio, sei sicuro che l'architettura che mi hai esposto funzioni ancora ? Cioe' come faccio a sapere l'ip di fastweb ? Non credo di poterlo collegare a un servizio di dynamic dns o si ? E anche nel caso che io ci possa riuscire se non ho accesso al router/firewall di fastweb come posso fare a redirigere le chiamate che faccio all'ip_pubblico di fastweb verso l'ip della mia machcina sotto fastweb ? (che come mi ha detto te fa parte della sottorete 1.26.128.x, 10.12.3.x) ?

Spero di essere stato chiaro.

Ciao

----------

## federico

La cosa piu' semplice da fare e' lasciare acceso il pc fastweb che prova a connettersi al pc in ufficio con dns dinamico ma spento magari durante la notte, quando accendi il pc in ufficio il pc client fastweb e' in grado di connettersi al pc server alice, e quindi tu dal pc alice sei in grado di entrare nel tuo pc fastweb di casa.

bello.

figo.

ye ye  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> La cosa piu' semplice da fare e' lasciare acceso il pc fastweb che prova a connettersi al pc in ufficio

 

 :Question: 

il pc fastweb è il pc dell'ufficio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> visto che lui vuole connettersi da casa (alice) verso il lavoro (fastweb) e non il contrario come hai scritto nel tuo esempio, sei sicuro che l'architettura che mi hai esposto funzioni ancora ?

 Il canale di comunicazione, una volta creato, è bidirezionale .

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   visto che lui vuole connettersi da casa (alice) verso il lavoro (fastweb) e non il contrario come hai scritto nel tuo esempio, sei sicuro che l'architettura che mi hai esposto funzioni ancora ? Il canale di comunicazione, una volta creato, è bidirezionale .

 

 :Shocked:  se mi collego con ssh da A a B col cavolo che da B posso mandare comandi ad A ...

a questo si può ovviare creando un tunnel ssh (ci sono un sacco di discussioni sul forum)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>   se mi collego con ssh da A a B col cavolo che da B posso mandare comandi ad A ...
> 
> a questo si può ovviare creando un tunnel ssh (ci sono un sacco di discussioni sul forum)

 Io ho sempre e solo specificato di usare un tunnel ssh, per cui tutto fila.

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La cosa piu' semplice da fare e' lasciare acceso il pc fastweb che prova a connettersi al pc in ufficio 
> 
> il pc fastweb è il pc dell'ufficio 
> 
> Coda

 

Mamma mia si che angoscia  :Smile: 

Comunque credo sia chiaro il discorso, no ?  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Mi pare di capire pero' che il problema di questa soluzione e' che devo creare la connessione dal lavoro verso casa (da fastweb verso alice per essere chiari) e poi andare a casa per collegarmi al picci del lavoro, sperando naturalmente che la connessione di alice regga altrimenti casca tutto. Non mi sembra una soluzione molto funzionale (sopratutto tenendo conto della qualita' dell'adsl di telecom).

Cmq ora ho capito grazie a tutti per le risposte! Spero che anche l'ideatore di questo topic sia stato accontentato!

----------

## federico

E' esattamente come hai capito tu. A me pare funzionale, viste le molteplici difficolta', ma se hai qualcosa di meglio   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Mi pare di capire pero' che il problema di questa soluzione e' che devo creare la connessione dal lavoro verso casa (da fastweb verso alice per essere chiari) e poi andare a casa per collegarmi al picci del lavoro, sperando naturalmente che la connessione di alice regga altrimenti casca tutto. Non mi sembra una soluzione molto funzionale (sopratutto tenendo conto della qualita' dell'adsl di telecom).
> 
> Cmq ora ho capito grazie a tutti per le risposte! Spero che anche l'ideatore di questo topic sia stato accontentato!

 

Il mio problema è solo il pc con vista (quello con connessione fastweb dell'ufficio verso cui tu vorresti collegarti se ho ben capito), se fosse una macchina linux potresti far si che in caso di caduta della connessione questa venga ripristinata ma putty non lo conosco e non ho idea se permette una cosa del genere senza interazione umana.

Per esempio io sulla macchina in ufficio (kubuntu) ho installato autossh (disponibile anche in gentoo net-misc/autossh) e lui si occupa di ripristinare la connessione in caso di caduta mentre per la mia macchina a casa è il router stesso a aggiornare dyndns sul mio nuovo ip nel caso (remoto) in cui la mia connessione cada.

Risultato un tunnel always on e che si ripristina da solo in caso di caduta della linea (ovviamente si ripristina quando torna la linea, non prima  :Laughing:  ).

Ovviamente se putty avesse un'opzione per ricollegarsi automaticamente potresti ottenere identico risultato anche nella tua situazione ...

P.S. per poter fare questo devi usare ssh con le chiavi invece delle password e usare un gestore delle chiavi in modo che non ti venga richiesta la chiave quando ti devi ricollegare, altrimenti autossh rimane in attesa che tu immetta i dati  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Questo e' molto fiquo!

----------

## crisandbea

perchè qualcuno tra :  .:deadhead:. , kernel78, federico.   

non scrivono una bella guida dove si spiega passo passo come fare in casi simili al post in questione???    :Laughing: 

può essere utile a molti.  

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> perchè qualcuno tra :  .:deadhead:. , kernel78, federico.   
> 
> non scrivono una bella guida dove si spiega passo passo come fare in casi simili al post in questione???   
> 
> può essere utile a molti.  
> ...

 

Io queste cose le ho imparate leggendo le discussioni su questo forum e sul wiki internazionale ...

----------

## federico

Io ho gia' scritto due righe sul port forwarding via ssh qualche anno fa:

http://www.sideralis.org/p.php?action=5&aid=7

Potrei decidere un giorno di aggiornare il tutto ma mi sembra ancora abbastanza valido e a livello semplice come documento

----------

## federico

Comunque il mio consiglio rimane sempre quello di mettere in piedi una vpn, quando i due demoni si incontrano nasce il collegamento e tutto funziona magicosamente. Quindi, openvpn su entrambi i pc, su quello alice il server e su quello fastweb il client, indicare nella configurazione di quello fastweb come minimo 3 cose: 1) hostname del server, assegnato tramite dyndns 2) ricordare al client che l'ip e' variabile (c'e' una opzione precisa) 3) re-routare tramite iproute2 il traffico in uscita da fastweb, qualora in risposta a chiamate dentro la vpn, dentro la vpn stessa.

Se poi la cosa continua a sembrare cosi' allucinante faccio prima a scrivere una giuda passo passo piuttosto che ripeterlo in questo thread  :Very Happy: 

Bella li Fede

----------

## earcar

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se poi la cosa continua a sembrare cosi' allucinante faccio prima a scrivere una giuda passo passo piuttosto che ripeterlo in questo thread 

 

Beh una bella guida scritta bene ci starebbe comunque  :Wink: 

----------

